

Why you should (almost) never rewrite your software - lukaseder
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/2596/Why-You-Should-Almost-Never-Rewrite-Your-Software.aspx

======
edoceo
I was just having this exact conversation with one of the teams I advise. Well
done!

